# cocker spaniel - harness size



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

Can some one/people with full grown cocker spaniels let me know the rib sizes of their adult dogs?
Its for a harness for my FIL's dog, who is 7 months old and may not be fully grown.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

There's huge variety in the breed. For a start is it working or show?? Male or female? Even within those sub-categories the size variation is huge. I wouldn't like to guess specific rib cage size. 'Medium' size though would fit most adult cockers I would have thought, but again it depends on the style and fit of the harness. Harness buying if fraught with difficulties!


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

Thought as much but I was going to look at the sizes I got as a whole and wanted to see if they fit in the medium range - looking at the mekuti harness for him.

When roughly are they fully grown? I'm assuming he still going to grow a little at 7 months.

I don't know when I'll be able to measure him and I cant trust him or my OH to do it.



> Harness buying if fraught with difficulties!


Off topic slightly - I'm starting to get that already! Looking at the perfect fit one for our girl and its making my brain hurt trying to decide on the right size - its to complicated for me!


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I didn't notice much growth after 9/10 months or so, but she is quite tiny and others will continue after a year old. 

I've not seen a mekuti in the flesh but looking at sizes he'll either be a mini or small- mini now probably and possibly small full size.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

We got Daisy the "small" Mekuti harness and it fits, but she is quite a small cocker. She also has the "mini" size of the Julius K9.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

Please be sure to measure the dog as a dog could escape from an ill fitted harness. Something which you don't want to happen if your by a busy road this could prove fatal.

Its best really to get one custom made for a precise fit as their quite easy to wriggle out of.


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

CockersIndie said:


> I've not seen a mekuti in the flesh but looking at sizes he'll either be a mini or small- mini now probably and possibly small full size.


Must admit, I am surprised at mini/small. I am bad a judging any measurement though. I'm going to have to wait and measure him. Thanks anyway.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Well if it's this:

https://www.mekuti.co.uk/harness_shop.htm

That's in inches and sounds quite big to me.

Agree though, I would measure first otherwise you may end up with something not quite right, which as prowl said, can be dangerous.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Ive had terrible trouble finding Tyler a harness that fits properly, hes a funny shape.

Hes got one of these now and its the best fitting harness ive found for him. Size medium.

Dog Harnesses | Quick Fit Harness by EzyDog


----------



## JoeyTheCat (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm currently harness-hunting for my own (show type) cocker spaniel and it is hard work!

Cockers are awkward dogs for harnesses because they tend to have a relatively large girth compared to their chest size. My dog's girth is 66cm (measured just behind the front legs). He is fully grown. I am looking at Red Dingo harnesses because they are fully adjustable, and I am expecting a size Large to fit him.

For your FIL's dog I would measure her and just buy her a cheap harness until she is full size (probably at about a year old). Like a previous poster pointed out it is worth knowing if she is show type or working type, because workers tend to be narrower and taller.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a cocker poodle cross who measures about the same size as a small cocker, i have just bought her a new harness and i went with the xtradog fleece one on recommendation on another one of the forums and i went with a small, having said that her ezydog chest plate harness is a medium so it realy is best to try and get the measurements.


----------

